# Setanta sports pack



## markdit (8 Aug 2014)

Hi there, I am new to the site.

I signed up for the setanta sports pack this time last year and opted to pay the full year's subscription in one go (€199). On Friday last, there was €199 taken via direct debit from my account by setanta to renew my annual subscription. I had not intended renewing my subscription for another uear. Setanta took this money from my account without a single bit of notice/approval - not even an email. 

So I rang them to request a subscription cancellation and full refund and they said that according to the terms and conditions that I agreed to (I am guilty of ticking the "yes I have read the T&C's" box without actually reading them!) they need prior notification from me to cancel the subscription rather than giving me the option of renewing. Asked to speak to the manager etc. - got the same response. Unfortunately I am not in a strong financial position right now so this was a luxury that I was going to sacrifice.

Have I got a right to a refund?

Would appreciate some advice on this.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Leo (8 Aug 2014)

This is standard practice, and unfortunately having accepted the T&Cs, you do not have a legal entitlement to a refund. The NCA were talking recently about trying to get such clauses removed from contracts, particularly gym memberships which they receive a lot of complaints about.

That however doesn't stop you contacting them and appealing to them to allow you cancel without penalty. If they are willing to do this, they'll likely take 1 or 2 months as minimum notice, whatever period is stated in the contract.


----------

